# MK5 rear brake pad sensor



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

Quick question: Does the mk5 golf/rabbit have a rear brake pad sensor and therefor a warning?

Just wondering because a friends pads are getting low and I want to know if I should just do them now before they go metal on metal, or if we can wait for the warning to come on.

oh and does each set of pads wear out the rotor too? I know on BMW's they do so you almost always replace the rotors with the pads. The cars at 50k kms so I'd imagine theyre still the orig pads. I'm thinking I'll just slap a new set of pads in and buff the rotors. 

Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

MCL_tech said:


> Quick question: Does the mk5 golf/rabbit have a rear brake pad sensor and therefor a warning?
> 
> Just wondering because a friends pads are getting low and I want to know if I should just do them now before they go metal on metal, or if we can wait for the warning to come on.
> 
> ...


There is no warning for the rear pads. And you can't judge the pads by the way the outside pad looks either. 95% of the time if the outer pad looks like it needs to be changed, the inner pad is almost metal to metal. Inside wears more on the rear braking design of the car.


----------



## MCL_tech (Mar 7, 2011)

Great info thank you!!

next questions:

OEM or aftermarket pads?

rear calipers, rotate while returning piston?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

MCL_tech said:


> Great info thank you!!
> 
> next questions:
> 
> ...


Depends on your braking needs. OE are good for every day driving. If you want more, go Hawk or EBC. And yes, rear calipers require tool that spins and depresses at the same time.


----------

